# White discharge.



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

So I have looked all over the goat forum and have found half answers to my question. And though I know what the mucus plug looks like I'm confused with my doe because she is very pregnant but won't be kidding until early to mid September and about 3 days ago I noticed what looked like the plug, so I watched her for a minute or so and went inside to write it down in my journal and tell my mom. So my mom and I walked outside and I took her to the pregnant goat and the discharge was gone! I have no clue what it was but it was definitely white and milky looking and it was still like inside the vagina. So any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It could well have been the mucous plug. They can lose the plug a couple weeks before delivery so that would fit the timeline.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh okay. So why did it last only a few hours at the most?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The plug is just a small amount of mucous that "plugs" the canal. It usually won't last long at all....sometimes you don't even see them pass it.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh ok we'll thank you helps me out greatly!! Will I expect to see another one or.... I know one who who it just kept popping up. It was her first kid though so I really don't have experience.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You may see some discharge off and on until she actually delivers. Or you may see nothing more until the day she delivers.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok thank you very much!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

When you see a long strand of greenish or white or yellowish mucous hanging that doesn't disappear....that's when you want to get excited. LOL Long meaning at least 6 inches or more.... That should indicate that delivery is close.


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Ok so that is the same no matter what freshener year because we had a first time in spring and she did the same thing but this doe now is a 5th or 6th time freshener.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

nope, won't matter. Sure would make it easier if they would all follow a pattern....wouldn't it? LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Btw...if you have a guardian dog, the discharge will disappear as soon as he notices it...my dog keeps goat butts very clean! Eeeewwww...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

milk and honey said:


> Btw...if you have a guardian dog, the discharge will disappear as soon as he notices it...my dog keeps goat butts very clean! Eeeewwww...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yeah.... EEEEEEEWWWWWEEW

❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

kccjer said:


> nope, won't matter. Sure would make it easier if they would all follow a pattern....wouldn't it? LOL


Yeah totally!! LOL


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

[Q UOTE=milk and honey;1764373]Btw...if you have a guardian dog, the discharge will disappear as soon as he notices it...my dog keeps goat butts very clean! Eeeewwww...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum[/QUOTE]

Yeah we have 2 LGD's and that could be why it just disappeared! I don't know but sure am excited for the little ones to hurry up!!


----------

